# Plowing Streets in Neighborhood & Salting Price



## Brian5134 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello ,
I am just curious on some advice and pricing for plowing the roads in a street neighborhood ( They total 5.5 miles ) They want snow plowing after a few inches and salting when events are needed. I have done tons of commercial work , I have not ventured into plowing neighborhood streets , just looking for some advice and info on where to start ! I have 6 crew members and 4 trucks with 8'2 v plows and vbx spreaders just curious what some of you guys opinions on these type of accounts are worth it or pass !


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I used to get $125.00 an hour for a pickup and a ,,8 1/2 foot plow. You really don't need a V plow for the streets. And you should not need more than two trucks for that. I didn't get involved with the salt.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the city here works the same way for subs. Its a per hour bid for plows, loaders, spreading salt, etc. And I believe you have to be available as needed. A friend of mine was subbing for the city. He's gotten out of it and is selling his trucks. They've sat more than worked the past few years and it was turning into a maintenance headache.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I'm pretty sure the city here works the same way for subs. Its a per hour bid for plows, loaders, spreading salt, etc. And I believe you have to be available as needed. A friend of mine was subbing for the city. He's gotten out of it and is selling his trucks. They've sat more than worked the past few years and it was turning into a maintenance headache.


Also by this time of the year, this is all wrapped up.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Brian, make sure you have a general liability insurance policy that covers public streets and roads. A few years ago, there was a major car pile up on the LI Expressway from a snow storm. There were multiple injuries. That portion was plowed by sub contractors shortly before the accident. Guess who got sued...


----------

